# Next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday Feb 20th



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2016)

Join us every 3rd Saturday of the month for a leisurely ride around gorgeous Monrovia,CA. Meet up @~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Grab a cup 0' Joe at Starbucks or Coffee Been across the street, then head out about 10:00. We usually have lunch at one of several cool spots serving great food & drinks. Bring your own vintage bike or borrow one for the ride. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 15, 2016)

With the current temps this should be a good ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bumping this up! Who's rollin' with us??? Thinking of heading down to the El Monte Airport again. We can enjoy the scenery along the way & stop at the Airport for a hearty breakfast. It's a lil climb back up to Monrovia, but not too bad. Just bring your lightest rider & we'll switchback our way up to a much deserved ice cold beer


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm there!


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 19, 2016)

work


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 19, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> work



Boo!


----------



## the2finger (Feb 20, 2016)

my knees aren't going to like this


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2016)

the2finger said:


> my knees aren't going to like this



 We'll take our time. No rush at all. You'll be fine


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2016)

Good times today. Thanks to all that joined us!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2016)

I feel so dirty...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2016)

That is Sooo Weird!!!
It looks like fordmike65 is riding a Schwinn...B-6 style...Green TOO!
I have heard green is bad luck; not allowed on the Racetrack....(Old Rule)


----------



## tikicruiser (Feb 21, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> That is Sooo Weird!!!
> It looks like fordmike65 is riding a Schwinn...B-6 style...Green TOO!
> I have heard green is bad luck; not allowed on the Racetrack....(Old Rule)
> View attachment 287885





fordmike65 said:


> Good times today. Thanks to all that joined us!
> 
> View attachment 287647 View attachment 287648
> View attachment 287655



Great day of riding with the Foothill Flyer's.The weather was near perfect,good to see all the regular's and new folks. Mike thank's for the beer. A little mishap on the way back,I snapped the rear coaster brake arm off going down a steep but short hill. Oddly enough my brakes still worked. So I figured today I'll see if Steve was at his Velocipidist shop and pick up a used brake arm but he wasn't there.Back home I went and standing in my garage my creative side started to come alive, so I improvised and came up with this and it worked.


----------



## tikicruiser (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (Feb 21, 2016)

I need to figure out how to post picture's correctly. Having a little trouble with the new system sorry for the multiple shot's.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 22, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> That is Sooo Weird!!!
> It looks like fordmike65 is riding a Schwinn...B-6 style...Green TOO!
> I have heard green is bad luck; not allowed on the Racetrack....(Old Rule)
> View attachment 287885




He kept offering to buy it, but that's my favorite rider.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 22, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> I need to figure out how to post picture's correctly. Having a little trouble with the new system sorry for the multiple shot's.




Dunno that it's only you Bill, I've been seeing some of my posts with them as well, checking into it


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> He kept offering to buy it, but that's my favorite rider.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey Mike can the next ride run east/west?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Hey Mike can the next ride run east/west?



That's usually the plan. Sorry that your first ride with us was our longest and most difficult route. I promise next month will be much easier. See you then...


----------



## the2finger (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks Mike,  The ride up Myrtle almost killed the old lady I was laughing my ass off


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 25, 2016)

Got anything planned for April 30th?I hope to be down for the CWC ride and will probably need some pre ride lubrication.jack oil is preferred.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Got anything planned for April 30th?I hope to be down for the CWC ride and will probably need some pre ride lubrication.jack oil is preferred.



Looks like it'll be your lucky day! I'm off that weekend, so If I'm not scrambling to get a couple CWC's roadworthy that day, I'd be down for a ride including a few "lubrication" stops along the way. LMK!


----------

